# Egg Identification



## Mudimans (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, today at work whilst loading out a roadbase stockpile, i unfortunately uncovered 18 eggs. Of these 15 were still intact to look at, i'm assuming that they are bearded dragon eggs as they were buried in the roadbase but i'm not 100% sure. I collected them at 8.30am and put them in my esky (not cold) until i got home tonight at 6.30. What do you think the chances are of any surviving, they look alright but they did fall from pretty high up in the face of the stockpile so it could have torn the yolks from the shell, add that to the change in temperature and that i have no way of knowing which way was up and down for them i don't like their chances but i have a incubator set up so i've put them in there to see what happens.

And if any do survive i have every intention of releasing them back to the wild, i just couldn't leave them knowing that i might be able to save a couple. 

I've included some pics (sorry about the quality) if anyone can identify the eggs it would help with the temps of the incubator. 

Thanks


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey mate,

They do look like Bearded Dragon eggs. They are very tough and most should survive.

Good luck


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks jonno, hopefully they'll all be fine, how long does it take for them to hatch, one of the eggs that broke open only had yolk in it so i'm guessing they're still a ways off


----------



## funcouple (Oct 31, 2008)

around 55 days depending on incubation temp


----------



## Kirby (Oct 31, 2008)

5-6 weeks. 

keep them at 28-30C humid enough that they dont wrinkle, not too much or they will mould. just wipe it off them. 

they have been known to hatch at room temp.. lol.


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, i'll let you know how they go


----------



## cement (Oct 31, 2008)

Good luck mudimans.


----------



## Mudimans (Dec 15, 2008)

Just an update, just checked on the eggs and one of them has a head poking out  Hopefully we'll get 3 or 4 hatch, the rest don't look too good  We'll post some pics tomorrow and see if we have any more coming out


----------



## paleoherp (Dec 15, 2008)

Very Very cool.


----------



## DDALDD (Dec 15, 2008)

Great news mate.


----------



## Mudimans (Dec 18, 2008)

Just thought i'd let you know, out of 15 eggs i put in the incubator 4 hatched, more than i expected but still a little disappointed we didn't get more survive. I took them to work with me today and released them back where i found them. Hopefully they'll make it to adulthood


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Dec 18, 2008)

well done! so they did turn out to be beardies then?!


----------



## BenReyn (Dec 18, 2008)

Fantastic work!


----------

